# Access - Formular Drucken, aber Druckeinstellungen sollen erscheinen



## gravis (30. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Access Formular und darauf einen "Drucken"-Button, welcher das Formular drucken soll. Das klappt auch. Aber es wird automatisch mit dem Standarddrucker gedruckt. Ich möchte nun, dass die Druckeinstellungen zuerst erscheinen, damit man den gewünschten Drucker und Druckeinstellungen wählen kann.

die VB-Prozedur sieht so aus:


```
Private Sub btn_drucken_Click()
On Error GoTo Err_btn_drucken_Click

    DoCmd.PrintOut
    
Exit_btn_drucken_Click:
    Exit Sub

Err_btn_drucken_Click:
    MsgBox Err.Description
    Resume Exit_btn_drucken_Click
    
End Sub
```

Kann mir jemand helfen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## RavelinePower (31. August 2005)

Hallo...

Währe es denn nicht schneller und einfacher für die Anwender wenn du die Berichte gleich mit den Speziellen Drucker hinterlegst 


Mfg
Sascha


----------



## gravis (31. August 2005)

Wäre schon. Aber es ist nicht dass Ziel, einen speziellen Drucker zu definieren. Sondern die Benutzer sollten selber auswählen können, welcher Drucker sie möchten und welche Einstellungen sie machen möchten...


----------



## RavelinePower (2. September 2005)

Sodele da bin ich wieder ...

Sollst ja auch was fürs warten bekommen. 

Siehe Anhang.

Bye Sascha


----------



## RavelinePower (2. September 2005)

Hallo
Wollte noch sagen das ist ein beispiel !! Die Drucker einstellungen beim auswählen gilt dann Systemweit (Microsoft).
Klartext der Standart Drucker wird beim Druckerwechsel auch geändert 

Bye Sascha


----------

